
Google is cutting summer-intern pay by as much as 50% in countries like Canada - luu
https://web.archive.org/web/20200423084829/https://www.businessinsider.com/google-slashing-international-interns-salary-2020-4
======
em10fan
I'm surprised they got paid at all, let alone anything more than minimum wage.

------
1cvmask
It’s also a surprise that Google didn’t cancel the whole international
program.

------
shanede45
Coronavirus if stays more could kill more wages

